# New microwave and backsplash help



## Joe442 (Aug 30, 2012)

I am putting a new microwave over my stove and putting up a tile backsplash. What is normal. To have a tile backsplash behind or up to the microwave?

The tile I want to get is the glass mosaic ones and each piece of glass is 1 inch by 1/2 inch. I'm afraid that I wont be able to drill for the bottom bracket for the microwave because the tiles are so small.

If it is more normal to have the backsplash go up behind the mw. I will look into getting bigger tiles. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

best to hang the micro on the wall then tile up to the bottom


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

hardwareman said:


> best to hang the micro on the wall then tile up to the bottom


 
If you go this route have xtra tile sheets on hand for when you need to replace microwave. The sizes may be different for old vs new


----------



## Joe442 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks 

MW went up and ready to do backsplash.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

We did what hardwareman told you. Plus it makes it easier to mark the stud lines on the wall instead of the tile... We haven't quite finished our backsplash yet, but you can see what I mean about the stud lines from my project link. It is either on the last or 2nd to last page.


----------

